# Bicycle License Plates - Lets See What You Have!



## catfish (May 29, 2022)

Ok, Lets see some License Plates!


----------



## island schwinn (May 29, 2022)

I need/want that Modesto 1.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 29, 2022)

$300


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 29, 2022)

Lol that sandwich plate is cool


----------



## island schwinn (May 29, 2022)

A few of mine.


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (May 29, 2022)

One of my favorites.


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (May 29, 2022)

A few.


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## IngoMike (May 29, 2022)

San Francisco lineup.....


----------



## Lookn4bikes (May 29, 2022)

Where is SKN?


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Lookn4bikes (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## raidingclosets (May 29, 2022)

Supposedly the first year in the 30’s for Seattle plates


----------



## IngoMike (May 29, 2022)

A few recent acquisitions.....


----------



## IngoMike (May 29, 2022)

Crusty goodness...


----------



## cyclingday (May 29, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Mike Franco (May 29, 2022)

Too many to show My book of over 25 pages of plates


----------



## mrg (May 29, 2022)

Just one that popped up lately.


----------



## island schwinn (May 30, 2022)

Closeup of a few.


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Lookn4bikes (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)

Lookn4bikes said:


> View attachment 1636644
> 
> View attachment 1636642
> 
> View attachment 1636641



Very nice


----------



## Jon Olson (May 30, 2022)

1937 license 



on a Roadmaster Supreme 1937 frame with 1938 year parts.


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (May 31, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1636958



Jeez Ed, you seem to have the motherlode...........


----------



## cyclingday (May 31, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (May 31, 2022)




----------



## biggermustache (May 31, 2022)

Got multiples of most years.


----------



## gtdohn (May 31, 2022)

From Dudley Do-right territory


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 31, 2022)

Numbers match!


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 31, 2022)

.


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1637555
> 
> ...



Very Nice !!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 1, 2022)

catfish said:


> Ok, Lets see some License Plates!
> 
> View attachment 1636215




Ed, what is a guy from MA need with all those Illinois plates!! Those towns are all within an hour from me!! They'd all feel right at home with me!!


----------



## BRad90 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## BRad90 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 4, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1636280



Nice collection Catfish...


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2022)

BRad90 said:


> View attachment 1639153View attachment 1639154



Very nice


----------



## BRad90 (Jun 4, 2022)

catfish said:


> Very nice



Thanks.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 4, 2022)

Lookn4bikes said:


> View attachment 1636294
> Where is SKN?



Spokane Washington


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 4, 2022)

He


Nashman said:


> A few.
> 
> View attachment 1636277
> 
> ...



Y Bob, we're is Altona? Their is a small town in New Holstein Wisconsin called Altona.. Nice plates by the way.. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice collection Catfish...




Thanks


----------



## Rattman13 (Jun 4, 2022)

A few of mine. The chrome Alameda one has been on the back of my leather jacket since the early '80s.


----------



## Awhipple (Jun 4, 2022)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)

Awhipple said:


> Here are a few of mine.View attachment 1639585
> 
> View attachment 1639586



Very nice!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 5, 2022)

I bought a bike to resell with this plate mounted on the truss rods so I removed the handlebars and stem from both bikes and slid it on over to my DX with the matching rusty strap. 🙂 .


----------



## kunzog (Jun 5, 2022)

just got this one!


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)

kunzog said:


> just got this one!
> 
> View attachment 1640184



Nice


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Gaby C (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 4, 2022)

43 finally joined.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 4, 2022)

island schwinn said:


> A few of mine.
> 
> View attachment 1636230
> 
> View attachment 1636231






catfish said:


> Nice



Is this Jamestown, NC?


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 4, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> 43 finally joined.
> 
> View attachment 1657153



Nice lineup


----------



## BRad90 (Jul 4, 2022)

Newest additions from the last week.


----------



## ccmerz (Jul 5, 2022)

Unearthed in a garden


----------



## Thedog45750 (Oct 12, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1636275
> One of my favorites.



available for sale or just a pic ? thedog45750@yahoo.com


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 12, 2022)

Not at this time.
There’s already a few guys on the first right of refusal list for that one though.


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (Oct 13, 2022)

I forget if I posted these, perhaps on Sunday show and tell. Incarcerate me if I am double posting. I'm a bad man. The '55 was found in a wall of an old house. Unusual color and size for the area.


----------



## tjkajecj (Oct 13, 2022)

Off a prewar bike out of Kansas, presumably Hutchinson, KS.
My favorite plate since that's the beginning of my last name.

Tim


----------



## Nashman (Oct 13, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> He
> 
> Y Bob, we're is Altona? Their is a small town in New Holstein Wisconsin called Altona.. Nice plates by the way.. Thanks for sharing...



Altona is south east of Winnipeg. Thanks for asking Mark. Sorry if I missed the question/perhaps forgot to "watch" the thread and receive emails.

Altona is a town in southern Manitoba, Canada, about 100 km south-west of Winnipeg and 158 km north of Grand Forks, North Dakota. The population at the 2011 Census was 4,123 residents. Old Altona was founded in 1880 by Plautdietsch-speaking Mennonites from the Russian Empire. Wikipedia
Elevation: 247 m
Area: 9.46 km²
Weather: 1 °C, Wind NW at 29 km/h, 82% Humidity weather.com
Population: 4,212 (2016)


----------



## Nashman (Oct 13, 2022)

gtdohn said:


> From Dudley Do-right territory
> 
> View attachment 1637538


----------



## Rollo (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Oct 13, 2022)

Wish I knew what year? but it fits perfect on my Orange & Black Deluxe Hornet especially cruising thru city of Orange, Orange County Ca.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 14, 2022)

Here are most of mine.


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## BRad90 (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## srfndoc (Oct 21, 2022)

New plate I picked up for my daughters 47 CWC:


----------



## catfish (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Thedog45750 (Dec 6, 2022)

awesome !!!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 6, 2022)

Hi! 
 This one was on a 37 synder built bike I recently picked up. Any idea of the year it may have been issued?


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 6, 2022)

1930’s “anywhere” 



until I find a California 1933!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 7, 2022)

I consider it a small miracle of sorts that I was able to score this plate.
I was born in Madison in 1952. Still live in the area, though not in the city proper.


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 7, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1746777



Hey catfish! 
 Ya ever considering opening up your own bicycle museum? Your hoard of bike stuff is epic!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Hey catfish!
> Ya ever considering opening up your own bicycle museum? Your hoard of bike stuff is epic!!



Thanks


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## rustyjones (Dec 7, 2022)

🥰


----------



## Greg Kozak (Dec 8, 2022)

Spokane Bicycle License.


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 11, 2022)

da kine ukelele!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 12, 2022)

Territory of Hawaii badge on the left:


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 13, 2022)

Albany, California? Whatever it is, a nice looking plate.


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 22, 2022)

Original registration card came with the tag and the bike.


----------



## Vdubber (Dec 22, 2022)

Here’s a few..


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 23, 2022)

.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 23, 2022)

Here’s some


----------

